# Favourite a post



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

I thought id put this out there. Often there is really good posts within a thread of crap that I would like to keep for the future, the only way currently is to sub the thread and then sift through it which is a pain. Im not sure if its possible to favourite actual posts and then display them in your cp in the same layout as a visitor message.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

XRichHx said:


> I thought id put this out there. Often there is really good posts within a thread of crap that I would like to keep for the future, the only way currently is to sub the thread and then sift through it which is a pain. Im not sure if its possible to favourite actual posts and then display them in your cp in the same layout as a visitor message.


this would be a really good idea. I was thinking the other day i wish i could save a thread.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

kingdale said:


> this would be a really good idea. I was thinking the other day i wish i could save a thread.


You cna subscribe to the thread tho or is that no good ?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> You cna subscribe to the thread tho or is that no good ?


But then if there is no more comments it disappears doesnt it. Would be good to have somewhere to permanently certain threads with good info.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

You can like/rep the post


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

kingdale said:


> But then if there is no more comments it disappears doesnt it. Would be good to have somewhere to permanently certain threads with good info.


No mate you go to your settings page and it says show all subscribed threads, regardless of age of the thread.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> No mate you go to your settings page and it says show all subscribed threads, regardless of age of the thread.


I never knew this cheers.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

I'm sure you can sub to threads and they don't disappear, i have subbed to loads for info and they're still there in the subbed section.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

You could just copy and paste it into a word file.


----------

